# Is enyone following this story



## rafalciemski (May 18, 2018)

Most recent story:

https://thenevadaindependent.com/ar...-control-over-desert-national-wildlife-refuge

Story earlier this week:

https://thenevadaindependent.com/ar...e-than-800000-acres-of-nevada-wildlife-refuge

Original story:

https://thenevadaindependent.com/ar...wildlife-refuge-without-consulting-delegation


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bishop oh of course -- always skeeming something


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yup no surprise with Bishop


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Bishop oh of course -- always skeeming something


+1


----------

